# Your Oldest LED Flashlight?



## this_is_nascar (Nov 25, 2017)

Not only is this my oldest led flashlight, it's been my most used and best tinted light that I've ever owned.

It's been getting used everyday, since I can remember. It sits on my dresser and gets turned-over to illuminate the bedroom, while I'm getting dressed each morning, without disturbing my wife.

So, what's your oldest led flashlight?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 25, 2017)

My oldest is the Fenix TK11 R2. That one is where it all started for me


----------



## jdboy (Nov 25, 2017)

The oldest led flashlight I own would probably have to be my HDS 170 Golden Dragon. This light was build somewhere in the 2009-2010 timeframe.

* EDIT: I actually had forgotten about my original Inova X5. I think I got it around 2006 or 2007.*


----------



## zespectre (Nov 25, 2017)

Brinkmann "Long Life LED"
Just like this one: http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/brinkman.htm

The, still ongoing, lifetime review.... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...11-year)-review-Brinkmann-Long-Life-LED-Light


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2017)

Good thread idea.


Not sure what years these are from:





L to R:
A Brinkmann Long Life my father in law gave me for fixing his (brighter) 4C Maglite, a 65 lumen Pentagon L2 that has a suprisingly good beam, an early minimag LED, an early LED Lenser V2 triple (with a whopping 12 purple lumens), and a Pelican 2390 that also has a surprisingly good beam.

Not shown are the ARC aaa LE (nip), an nip 3 watt minimag, a 65 lumen SureFire G2L and an nip Coast/LED Lenser turbo torch with an amazing 50 lumen turbo. 
The bykfixer museum has set out to acquire a few early production, trend setting LED lights from the days when a light bulb was brighter, yet LED lights were starting to show up in stores. 
The LED Lenser V2 triple was my bedside table lamp for years. No idea where I got it, but when I arrived here it got retired in exchange for a Malkoff MD2 set on low then an Elzetta Alpha with a hi/lo switch that stayed on low. But I use the Pentagon and Pelican often.

Oh snap. I forgot about the Gen 1 Inovas... emmisive energy owned X1, X3 and X5... I have some early Nite Ize owned versions still nip as well. But my favorite is the 85 lumen X1. That's a goody.


----------



## Marfenix (Nov 25, 2017)

A Fenix PD01 that still works like new!


----------



## twl (Nov 25, 2017)

My oldest is a Photon Freedom Micro that I got when they first came out. Still going.

My oldest handheld light is a Malkoff Wildcat V1 or a Hound Dog V1. I can't remember which came out first.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 25, 2017)

Either my 70s circa Eveready Captain or Captain Jr. (3D, 2C). The PR6 (incan bulbs) burned out awhile back, so I bought some kind of Niteize led (~50 lumens) and replaced both.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 25, 2017)

My first LED light was a "Minicree". That is what the seller called it. It is basically a SIPIK type zoomie.It cost about $7. I got it on 11.24.2012[yesterday was its anniversary!]

I still use it but not that much as I have progressed to better EDC's and numerous modified V54/OSTS search lights which I use on a daily basis.

It is modded now. It went from ~200 lumens to 600 lumens/75Kcd


----------



## sp5it (Nov 25, 2017)

Dexlight x1 bought circa 2007. Still functional and in use.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 25, 2017)

The oldest one I currently own in my Nitecore TM11 which I purchased in I believe 2013. I have owned Nitecore G2s and Steramlight Microstreams before that, but not the ones I currently own. I seem to have gone through a phase where several of my lights have run away from home, and I was forced to buy replacements.
If you want to go by age of the light itself, I have an original incan Surefire G2 and 6C that I have upgraded to multi-mode LED drop-ins. I got both of them on Ebay in their original packaging a couple of years ago.


----------



## Scourie (Nov 25, 2017)

Inova x5, probably 2004 vintage or thereabouts. I think it still has a pair of old Panasonics in, and still works!

Oh, and I still have a Fenix P1D with Leef clicky, and a P3D with the rebel.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 25, 2017)

CMG Infinity (red LED) I think. The Infinity and INOVA X1 were the first LED lights I purchased. I had to convince myself to buy them at the time as the LEDs were not replaceable like bulbs and I feared they would fail! lol


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 25, 2017)

Fenix p1d. God I remember getting this in 2006? I think. At the time it was being held as being better then sliced bread! And it was. Someone on here did a comparison between that an a surefire 9p and the Fenix killed it.


----------



## xxo (Nov 25, 2017)

An even older version of this:

http://www.ledmuseum.net/asp.htm


The one I have is red and the coin cell batteries are sealed inside the light, when they go dead you could send it back to ASP and they would change the batteries (or replace the light?).....funny thing is I still have it somewhere and last time I checked it still works with the original batteries (obviously newer used it all that much in recent years after I replaced it with a photon on my keyring when the Photons first came out).


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2017)

xxo said:


> An even older version of this:
> 
> http://www.ledmuseum.net/asp.htm
> 
> .



I had a crack at one of the prototypes of the ASP back in the summer. Pre-production sample from Don Kellers personal collection. Yup, that guy was involved in ASP as well and was one of the first to believe in the virtue of the LED in its infancy.


----------



## emarkd (Nov 25, 2017)

The oldest LED light I own is this Arc LSH-P circa 2002 or '03. 






I haven't had it that long though, I bought it second-hand. The LED light I've personally owned the longest is probably this one that came in the glovebox of my '08 BMW. These were made by LED Lenser in Germany. Its not a very good light, but I kept it anyway when I sold the car


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 25, 2017)

My oldest LED flashlight is a red LED keychain light. I forget the manufacturer. Maybe it was Tekna. It has a cylindrical plastic body with a titanium sleeve. The keychain mount comes out the back center of the light. Twisting the keychain mount turns the light on. It's powered by 3 button-cell batteries. Light source is a single 10mm red LED. When turned on, the light produces a very dim red beam. Beam pattern is pretty ugly. It consists of a square surrounded by a circle with no spill. 

The illumination is so weak its best use is illuminating a keyhole in a door, though the beam pattern is narrow enough to project maybe 15'. Not sure of the total output, but my guess is a few lumens.

I got this light in 1989 or 1990. Back then white LED lights didn't exist. Even this red LED light was unique. This light also predates all the tiny plastic keychain LED lights with 5mm LEDs.

I still have this light and it still works.


----------



## nightshade (Nov 25, 2017)

Fireclaw18 said:


> My oldest LED flashlight is a red LED keychain light. I forget the manufacturer. Maybe it was Tekna. It has a cylindrical plastic body with a titanium sleeve. The keychain mount comes out the back center of the light. Twisting the keychain mount turns the light on. It's powered by 3 button-cell batteries. Light source is a single 10mm red LED. When turned on, the light produces a very dim red beam. Beam pattern is pretty ugly. It consists of a square surrounded by a circle with no spill.
> 
> The illumination is so weak its best use is illuminating a keyhole in a door, though the beam pattern is narrow enough to project maybe 15'. Not sure of the total output, but my guess is a few lumens.
> 
> ...




I believe you are right about the maker .That sounds spot on for the Tekna Night Eye.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?75936-old-Tekna-Night-Eye-LED-keychain


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 25, 2017)

That sounds about right. And I did get it at Eddie Bauer.


----------



## zespectre (Nov 25, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Good thread idea.
> 
> 
> Not sure what years these are from:
> ...



I have one of those Generation 2 Brinkman Longlife lights too, and an inova x3 someplace, and a Radiant (with a failed switch) somewhere as well that I totally forgot about until now.


----------



## harro (Nov 25, 2017)

My old TK11Q5 was my first serious light, from about '07 - '08, a 2 x aa led Mag from about '06, i think, and a couple of LL's before that ( and all still going strong, albeit well outclassed now ).


----------



## Rexlion (Nov 25, 2017)

My oldest LED light is also a fluorescent light! It's a combo flashlight from Eveready that I bought around the turn of the century. The LED is pretty weak, maybe about 2 lumens. Let me see if the photo shows up...




[/IMG]

Here is the fluorescent tube output. The 3 position switch is forward for LED, middle for off, back for the tube.




[/IMG]


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 25, 2017)

I had a later version of that light where the LED was brighter, the side light was a CFL. It was also a little straighter since you could stand it on its front and use it as a lantern. Nice light, I wish it hadn't ran away from home.


----------



## puglife (Nov 26, 2017)

a Fenix TK70, collecting dust for now


----------



## CandleLite (Nov 26, 2017)

[/URL]

One of my first LED flashlights that still functions and was still in use till a few months ago is a Dorcy 4-led 2AA. I bought in 2005-6 when led lights just started becoming available. It probable pushes out all of 6-8 lumens but has been handy for its size and the fact that it always seemed to work. It has a momentary rear non-clicky that you keep pressed, or tighten the cap for continuous light. We have come a long way since then.


----------



## xxo (Nov 26, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I had a crack at one of the prototypes of the ASP back in the summer. Pre-production sample from Don Kellers personal collection. Yup, that guy was involved in ASP as well and was one of the first to believe in the virtue of the LED in its infancy.



I should have guessed Mr. Keller had a hand in this! I don't know what the first LED flashlight was, but I think this was the first one that I saw and bought it on impulse. Not a bad keychain light in most ways for the time (nicer than a Photon I but bulkier) but I found the red colored LED to be of limited utility......it sucked for things like tracing colored wires and reading maps with red markings (newer military maps were redesigned to allow them to be used with red light). I had a amber colored Photon before white LEDs came out that seemed slightly better for color rendition and when white Photons finally came out I got a bunch of them.
I can't remember exactly when I got the ASP, early to mid 90's maybe? I think it was before ASP came out with the blue colored LED (if I remember right all of the early LED lights were red, followed by blue and than others like green and finally the first “white” LEDs).


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 26, 2017)

Maglite drop-ins circa 2006





Kel-Lite drop-in prototype
As far as I know these never went into production. 





The one shown is #13 of 14 circa 2003.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 26, 2017)

My first was an Elektrolumens Tri Star Phazer bought in 2004:
http://elektrolumens.com/Tri_Star_Phazer/Tri-Star-Phazer.html

216 lumens but I believe that was lumens at the emitters and not out the front. Still have it and it still works, but I think the tint has shifted a bit, noticed it already after a couple of years, it had a quite purple tint when I got, now it pretty tintless. You still can go to the store and buy LED lights that perform worse than this 13 years later!

But I had headlamps using LEDs before this, my first was Petzl Duobelt. The Duo design is from 1996 (originally with 2 halogen bulbs), I don't know when they introduced the LED modules, but it must have been before 2003. And guess what, Petzl is still making this light and still with those 5mm leds :sick2:


----------



## LGT (Nov 26, 2017)

Fenix PD30. Bought it about eleven years ago. I was just blown away by the amount of light (265 lumens) the light put out. Just took it outside, still has a decent throw for what it is.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 26, 2017)

Stop making me feel old..


----------



## Burgess (Nov 26, 2017)

Interesting thread here !


lovecpf



My very first "power LED" flashlight
was purchased from Bright Guy in Ohio,
via mail order, and arrived 3/31/2006.

It was a Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 
4AA in yellow and black.

It had been very highly rated in
"The Flashlight Review" website,
so I decided to give it a chance.
Wanted to see if it would be bright enough
to replace a REAL flashlight, 
such as a 2-D cell model, with PR-2 bulb.


Well, I inserted the 4 alkaline batteries,
and turned on the switch . . . .

* W O W * ! ! !

What an Amazingly Bright White Beam ! ! !
:wow:


Rated at 40 Lumens, 
this nice, tight beam was almost
TOO BRIGHT for use inside my house !

Gave incredible performance outdoors !

Certainly passed my test for being
able to hold its own against a
2-D cell / PR-2 bulb flashlight !



I will never forget that day !

For YEARS afterwards, I kept wishing
(and even posting here on CPF)
that Streamlight would bring out a new model
with a Low Mode setting.
(perhaps 25% of maximum)

But, sadly -- they never did . . . .
:-(

Other manufacturers, however,
have certainly answered that call.

What an exciting time
to be a Flashaholic !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Boris74 (Nov 26, 2017)

CMG Infinity Ultra. It was my walk out to the hunting spot light for 2 solid decades year after year up until this year. Olight H1R dethroned it. Much more flood, neutral white, same 2 lumens on low. Oh and it runs 6 days straight instead of the lowly 100 hours at them lumens.


----------



## joelbnyc (Nov 26, 2017)

From ~2006-2012, pre-finding CPF, I usually had a tiny coast/led lenser like this on my keychain:


----------



## SG1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi folks,

my oldest LED Light is a photon light. It does still see use by the wife. After that it is my klarus xt11 and she uses that as well:huh:


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Nov 26, 2017)

My oldest LED is a Princeton Tec impact and a impact 2. I also have an “ Everled “ installed in one of my D cell lights.


----------



## richbuff (Nov 26, 2017)

1. Your Oldest LED Flashlight? 

2. What was your first LED light?

3. What was the LED light that started your light addiction?

4. What was your first real high performance LED light?

1. Brinkmann LED light. I still have it. Rear clicky that was easily actuated with tongue tip in mouth hold. I bought it in 2001 and used it to do 15 minute beadchecks when on overnite shift when I was night staff supervisor at the local secure facility for extreme at risk teenage girls. Topics such as this topic bring back memories fairly regularly when such topics come up. 

2. Same as above. 

3. Four-sevens MMU-X3. Ultra classic, but I had to have moar power. 

4. Niwalker MM15. Another ultra classic, it gave me more power, but I had to have moar and moar power.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 27, 2017)

I bought this many years ago, It has 4 5mm led`s and runs on 3AA, It has "longlite.com" written on the side and the website is still open.

Does anybody know when this flashlight came out??

EDIT: I found it, see link below, It`s came out in 2005, So it`s 12 years old.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Lig...ssic2000-with-4-LED-Head-and-Lanyard-3AA-2005






John.


----------



## degarb (Nov 27, 2017)

Fireclaw18 said:


> My oldest LED flashlight is a red LED keychain light. I forget the manufacturer. Maybe it was Tekna. It has a cylindrical plastic body with a titanium sleeve. The keychain mount comes out the back center of the light. Twisting the keychain mount turns the light on. It's powered by 3 button-cell batteries. Light source is a single 10mm red LED. When turned on, the light produces a very dim red beam. Beam pattern is pretty ugly. It consists of a square surrounded by a circle with no spill.
> 
> The illumination is so weak its best use is illuminating a keyhole in a door, though the beam pattern is narrow enough to project maybe 15'. Not sure of the total output, but my guess is a few lumens.
> 
> ...



Now, this post was done correctly. For an interesting thread, old means before 2005. So, <2005, post year came out, lumens, and year purchased. 

The CC Craine Company was advertising white led flashlights on the Art Bell C2C show in 1998 or 1999. Callers claimed 60 hour runtime. At the time I was using $4 keychain incan squeeze lights from cvs, to get tools out of vehicle during night work. (So, for $20-$40, I could buy enough hands free-using teeth-squeeze lights for every glovebox, house drawer, and pocket. I never saw incan bright enough or with enough runtime to use over a 12 hour night shift,though by 2003 i realize the headlamp need.... Then, in 2004 or early 2005, a npr article claimed 10x efficiency for led over incan. A lie, but not for long. So, I laid down a few hundred for a few Brinkman lux 1 headlamps, batteries, chargers, and aa mods, in October 2005. The 1200 to 600 candela lights were a huge boost in productivity. Probably 29 lumens on fresh 3aa at 340 ma. So, 2 year old 2003 technology, typical for a brick store. 

I didn't realize that led tech was exponentially moving forward, until the Brinkman lux 1 was discontinued in my area stores, roughly Octoberish of 2007, with nothing on shelf to replace it. Then, I started researching led emitters, realizing how far behind the 29 lpw lux 1's were, even back in 2005. Still, it took years to ween myself away from the impulse purchase of the latest $20 b&m store light. I have built up enough disdain that my defenses are high enough to avoid most of these, nowadays.


----------



## Hoodzy98 (Nov 27, 2017)

Im Only 19, but this was the first high output light i bought with a rechargeable 18650 battery i think when i was 13/14 just getting into Flashlights 
The light is a Heider CFX rated at 700 meters throw, but its obviously not true haha, still works but i never use it now because of the better lights i now have lol.


----------



## degarb (Nov 27, 2017)

Hoodzy98 said:


> Im Only 19, but this was the first high output light i bought with a rechargeable 18650 battery i think when i was 13/14 just getting into Flashlights
> The light is a Heider CFX rated at 700 meters throw, but its obviously not true haha, still works but i never use it now because of the better lights i now have lol.



What year did you purchase, and from what year, roughly, did it come out?


----------



## degarb (Nov 27, 2017)

richbuff said:


> 4. What was your first real high performance LED light?



What we think is high performance today, hopefully, will not be high performance, soon enough. I am still waiting on my 303 lpw at 350ma 4000k or 5000k cree: I want the 2014 prototype. But expect at least 240 lpw. I assume it is on the slow boat from China. Yes, yes, this is the reason I am still using my 2015 202lpw at 350ma, xpl home builds. Otherwise, I might believe Cree fired their head innovator.


----------



## degarb (Nov 27, 2017)

Did a little Google. Correction: In 1998, C. Crane introduced the "CCTrek" flashlight. This flashlight used two white LEDs as opposed to an incandescent bulb.

The Bob Crane company is ahead of the curve on many items. But, probably lagged behind someone who was really ahead, as I have seen on other items. I wonder, who?


----------



## degarb (Nov 27, 2017)

Hoodzy98 said:


> Im Only 19, but this was the first high output light i bought with a rechargeable 18650 battery i think when i was 13/14 just getting into Flashlights
> The light is a Heider CFX rated at 700 meters throw, but its obviously not true haha, still works but i never use it now because of the better lights i now have lol.



Ok, I was reading lm 19, a. k. a.19 lm (lumens) , not I'm 19.

At only 19 lm, I was thinking it looked like my 2007 Jupiter emitter. But few used 18650s, except few on cpf. 

I love that the 51 lpw jupiter bare emmitter is still selling in 2017. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FP22N26/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Rifter (Nov 27, 2017)

Inova x5, one of the original grooved bodies not the later and brighter hex bodies.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 27, 2017)

richbuff said:


> 1. Your Oldest LED Flashlight?
> 
> 2. What was your first LED light?
> 
> ...



1) Oldest? No idea how old my early LED lights are but I think the ARC AAA LE is the oldest. 

2) First was an LED Lenser V2 triple. I have no idea when or where it was acquired, but do know I still drank when I got it and have been sober nearly 15 years.

3) A Coast HP7 started my fascination with LED lights. Being a recovered addict "addiction" is no longer allowed. I bought several versions of the HP7 before a SureFire G2x Pro turned my attention to all things cop lights.

4) My PK Design Lab FL 2 was my first "high performance" flashlight and is still my benchmark.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 27, 2017)

Oldest - CMG Infinity (Red)
First - same light
Addiction - CMG Infinity (White), I sat it bezel down on the dresser one night and forgot to turn it off. When I picked it up the next morning it was still as "bright" as the night before. I was hooked!
Performance? Depends on the what you consider that to be. At one time high performance was 30-60 lumens from LUX I and LUX III or the 100 lumen "wall of light" from a LUX V. I guess the INOVA XO (original TIROS version),INOVA T1(TIROS) and the Fenix L2P come to mind.The CMG Reactor may have been the first I had forgotten about it.I think the XO was first. Never did get a LUX V fortunately the CREE XR-E came along and changed everything. My first XR-E light was the Lumapower D-Mini.

EDIT:Added a light I forgot about!


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Nov 27, 2017)

My oldest light is a cheap plastic 2 celled light from the 80s or early 90s which my father had. But the earliest light i EDCed was a mini maglite from around 1995. I still have it.


----------



## quangtan (Nov 27, 2017)

I have a flashlight . It's 20 years old :laughing:


----------



## cp2315 (Nov 28, 2017)

My oldest light with LED must be some 5mm blue/white keychain light from 2002-2003. 
My first quality / real LED light is Fenix LD20 from 2007. Still kicking strong after 10 years.


----------



## Jeff S. (Nov 28, 2017)

My oldest light (my first LED torch and the oldest flashlight I still have) is an HDS Systems EDC Ultimate 60 GT. <br>
<br>
It’s still a great flashlight, and the tint is awesome. My most well-used light by far. For many years it was my edc light, and I also regularly used it as a headlamp (clipped to the brim of a hat). To this day, it still gets used as a backup light.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 28, 2017)

My oldest and first was my car key light the bulb burned out and online someone posted an upgrade to led. I was hooked. 
Got an innova clone. The fenix l2p with nekomane cr123 body. All those are gone. 
Now my oldest updated is Mr Bulk Chamelion. Driver acts up. But love the feel and UI. Circa 2004??


----------



## wjv (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 28, 2017)

wjv said:


>



I used to have one of those. On mine the body tube was made of translucent blue plastic but otherwise looks like the same light. A fairly big 3xAA light with two 5mm LEDs as the light source. I got it at a diving shop and it was the very first white LED light I'd ever seen. Prior to that around 1989 there were red "superbright" LEDs you could buy such as the Tekna Nighteye, but white LEDS didn't exist. Go back a few more years before 1989 and even the red superbright LEDs didn't exist. LEDs were still found everywhere but they were very dim and used mostly as indicators on the controls for various devices.

My friends and relatives were amazed when I showed it to them. They'd never seen a white LED light before so this was unique. The light "looked" bright because of the cool white tint. Back then, just about all flashlights were incandescent so seeing a flashlight without the warm orange tint seemed unique. Of course when I actually tried shining it on something it quickly became apparent that while the light "looked" bright, it was actually quite dim. A 2xAAA incan maglite was brighter and throwier.

I forget exactly when I got this light. Sometime between 1992-1995. Sadly, I no longer have it.


----------



## degarb (Nov 28, 2017)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I used to have one of those. On mine the body tube was made of translucent blue plastic but otherwise looks like the same light. A fairly big 3xAA light with two 5mm LEDs as the light source. I got it at a diving shop and it was the very first white LED light I'd ever seen. Prior to that around 1989 there were red "superbright" LEDs you could buy such as the Tekna Nighteye, but white LEDS didn't exist. Go back a few more years before 1989 and even the red superbright LEDs didn't exist. LEDs were still found everywhere but they were very dim and used mostly as indicators on the controls for various devices.
> 
> My friends and relatives were amazed when I showed it to them. They'd never seen a white LED light before so this was unique. The light "looked" bright because of the cool white tint. Back then, just about all flashlights were incandescent so seeing a flashlight without the warm orange tint seemed unique. Of course when I actually tried shining it on something it quickly became apparent that while the light "looked" bright, it was actually quite dim. A 2xAAA incan maglite was brighter and throwier.
> 
> I forget exactly when I got this light. Sometime between 1992-1995. Sadly, I no longer have it.



Now this is why I am bothering to read this thread. So, what year, exactly, was this 2 led light from? 

No offense people, but I am old and crotchety. I don't give a darn about your first 2011 led light. Heck, soon kids will post about their first dim xml they were fascinated with back in 2017, before they nearly choked to death on the light in their crib. And, how they wanted to like the 18650, until they realized they don't pass as easily in the stool as the trusty AA..... I want to know more about old leds. I have seen media misinformation, stating that the white led was invented in 1999. It could not, because the C Crane Co. was selling them in 1998.

I also was going to state that red leds and incan do not count. I remember toys with red leds back in 1981, or earlier. However, the super bright red, intrigues me. 

So, anything pre 2000 led really is my interest. I do wonder how soon after the lux 1 came out, did people start using them. Did cpf members pimp out their 5mm's to 100 lumens before the 1 watt. And who killed the lux 2,3,4 siblings of the lux 1 and 5?


How many rgb, pseudo white, flashlights were made before the white led?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2017)

LED's were _invented_ in the 1970's. It was the late 80's before they really took off. Late 90's before they began to be flashlight _useful_, and CPF was born long before they could outshine an overdriven light bulb.


----------



## eh4 (Nov 28, 2017)

Red 5mm led Infinity Ultra, at some point I pushed out the pill and sacked the aluminum twisty body, not exactly sure why now, but the pill/ light engine works as well as ever with any .8v - 1.5v power supply, and only weighs a gram or two.
A week of room filling, red light from a single AA battery is still pretty neat. 

Before that I had a few of the original Photons, I'm not counting those. 
The originals were nothing more than a glass filled plastic case and a fulcrum to keep one of the 5mm led legs away from the 2032 battery unless the body was squeezed. 
These are fun to make as rebuildable disposable lights, using large diameter heat shrink tubing and a few smaller diameters to build up a shoulder around the led.


----------



## Hoodzy98 (Nov 28, 2017)

degarb said:


> What year did you purchase, and from what year, roughly, did it come out?


Haha, im not sure it was years ago though, i think it only has like 300 lumens but thats only from what it looks like too the eye


----------



## Hoodzy98 (Nov 28, 2017)

degarb said:


> Ok, I was reading lm 19, a. k. a.19 lm (lumens) , not I'm 19.
> 
> At only 19 lm, I was thinking it looked like my 2007 Jupiter emitter. But few used 18650s, except few on cpf.
> 
> I love that the 51 lpw jupiter bare emmitter is still selling in 2017. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FP22N26/?tag=cpf0b6-20


Hahah oh yeah thats My age to clarify haha 19" 🤣, very nice


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 29, 2017)

Well i found that my oldest white led flashlight (post 38) came out in 2005, So that`s like 12 years old.

John.


----------



## degarb (Nov 29, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Well i found that my oldest white led flashlight (post 38) came out in 2005, So that`s like 12 years old.
> 
> John.



Me too, 2005: But the Walmart light sported a 2 year old 2003, I believe, lux1 emitter, in a deep smo reflector, aaa pack cut off for 3 aa. And just to point out, because it wasn't a large die and had focus, yet covered eye cones with hot spot, was wearable, plenty of corona spill, 6 hour runtime at max drive...the design was a workhorse that I was unable to improve upon that much. I tried to build dual led head lamp in 2008 that used tool belt battery cords and a rebel 80 and an xrc (never could get more than one xre to focus right). But the design was too ungainly to use more than every now and then, providing a wire was not broken on next use.... Depot came out with a tir 3aa 80 lpw headlamp in 2008. But not a slam dunk over the early lux 1 brinkman. The xpg r3 26mm smo 4 aaa with true cc 90% efficient buck driver with over 8 hours of near 4k candela, fenix hp11, purchased in 2011, was first slam dunk over the lux 1. Think I bought 4, which I still use for workers, even though I built several 2 watt 2s18650 cc, infinitely dimming comfortable 280 to 374 lumen 5700 candela headlamps with minimum runtime of 8.5 hours, so men can't accidentally or purposely run out if battery and call it an early day. I don't know if I wore out the lux 1s,but compared with my newer 2 watt home builds, they look like pen lights. Yet, they were extremely bright and useful in their time, which I really did not expect at the time of the first purchase.

I know by 2008, mh headlamps, were popular with people that needed 400 to 600 lumens for short periods. Very relevant to this thread, yet technically not. 

Now, nothing on Wikipedia about first white led date, production, or use. To sum up what I read in broadbrush:_1907ish basic principles of led discovered, 1927 first led made by a Russian, 1961 first practical ir led prototype (1962 patent filed, 1964 patent issued, ti) 1962 first practical optical led prototype, 1968 Monsanto was first to mass produce leds, by the 70s they were commonly used (number displays in calculators and slide rulers). Haitz law held. Then in 1994,the first bright blue led was invented, and shortly there after they discovered or employed the phosphor trick for the white led. No date, nor inventor listed. Probably, several companies claim to be the inventor. I know nichia has been credited other places.... So still a mystery as to when invented and when the first white led flashlight was made or sold. My guess is that it was at least 2 years prior to the 1998 bob crane flashlight :1995 or 1996.


----------



## degarb (Nov 29, 2017)

Shuji Nakamura's blue went into production in 1993. So, wiki got year wrong on the page. So, probably 1994,first white phosphor led(speculation, at this point) . . Nothing on first led flashlight.... But first led Christmas tree, 1998, and the end to warming your hands by the tree for kids everywhere.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 29, 2017)

I was reading on BLF that OSRAM has discovered that running an emitter at low current can shorted it`s life faster than at high current, I always though the reverse.

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/50142

John.


----------



## fisk-king (Nov 29, 2017)

Toss up between CMG Infinity and Arc AA. I can't remember which came first between the models.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 29, 2017)

Rexlion said:


> [/IMG]



They made one of these with Incan + CCFL. I had one of those. The CCFL was great at the time.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 29, 2017)

Let's see if this works ...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 29, 2017)

My first lights were the L.R.I. Photon II, the CC Trek light, and the CC Expedition light. I think the Photon II was first. The CC lights were the brightest l.e.d. lights I could find at the time, but the "switch" involved a blade of metal pressing into the metal near the edge of the l.e.d. circuit board. This caused damage to the contact area over time and after awhile became unreliable. I think the CC lights came out as early as 1997 but I don't think I made my first purchases until around 2000.


----------



## xxo (Nov 29, 2017)

degarb said:


> Me too, 2005: But the Walmart light sported a 2 year old 2003, I believe, lux1 emitter, in a deep smo reflector, aaa pack cut off for 3 aa. And just to point out, because it wasn't a large die and had focus, yet covered eye cones with hot spot, was wearable, plenty of corona spill, 6 hour runtime at max drive...the design was a workhorse that I was unable to improve upon that much. I tried to build dual led head lamp in 2008 that used tool belt battery cords and a rebel 80 and an xrc (never could get more than one xre to focus right). But the design was too ungainly to use more than every now and then, providing a wire was not broken on next use.... Depot came out with a tir 3aa 80 lpw headlamp in 2008. But not a slam dunk over the early lux 1 brinkman. The xpg r3 26mm smo 4 aaa with true cc 90% efficient buck driver with over 8 hours of near 4k candela, fenix hp11, purchased in 2011, was first slam dunk over the lux 1. Think I bought 4, which I still use for workers, even though I built several 2 watt 2s18650 cc, infinitely dimming comfortable 280 to 374 lumen 5700 candela headlamps with minimum runtime of 8.5 hours, so men can't accidentally or purposely run out if battery and call it an early day. I don't know if I wore out the lux 1s,but compared with my newer 2 watt home builds, they look like pen lights. Yet, they were extremely bright and useful in their time, which I really did not expect at the time of the first purchase.
> 
> I know by 2008, mh headlamps, were popular with people that needed 400 to 600 lumens for short periods. Very relevant to this thread, yet technically not.
> 
> Now, nothing on Wikipedia about first white led date, production, or use. To sum up what I read in broadbrush:_1907ish basic principles of led discovered, 1927 first led made by a Russian, 1961 first practical ir led prototype (1962 patent filed, 1964 patent issued, ti) 1962 first practical optical led prototype, 1968 Monsanto was first to mass produce leds, by the 70s they were commonly used (number displays in calculators and slide rulers). Haitz law held. Then in 1994,the first bright blue led was invented, and shortly there after they discovered or employed the phosphor trick for the white led. No date, nor inventor listed. Probably, several companies claim to be the inventor. I know nichia has been credited other places.... So still a mystery as to when invented and when the first white led flashlight was made or sold. My guess is that it was at least 2 years prior to the 1998 bob crane flashlight :1995 or 1996.



From Tektite's site: *"1998- First conventional style White LED flashlight, Trek® 2, patented"

*and* "1998- First White LED PR-base flashlight replacement bulb*"

*"1999- First Luxeon-based LED flashlight, Expedition® L" *

http://www.tek-tite.com/about_us.php


Was Tektite the maker of the C. Crane LED light?


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 29, 2017)

xxo said:


> From Tektite's site: *"1998- First conventional style White LED flashlight, Trek® 2, patented"
> 
> *and* "1998- First White LED PR-base flashlight replacement bulb*"
> 
> ...



I am calling bullshit on the 1999-First Luxeon based LED flashlight. Lumileds was not even formed till November 1999 and Luxeon-1 was introduced in 2001 https://www.lumileds.com/uploads/688/BR32-pdf?v2


----------



## xxo (Nov 29, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> I am calling bullshit on the 1999-First Luxeon based LED flashlight. Lumileds was not even formed till November 1999 and Luxeon-1 was introduced in 2001 https://www.lumileds.com/uploads/688/BR32-pdf?v2



It says that "*First 0.5W high power LED*" came out in 1998, maybe that was the LED they used?? (before the 1 Watt Luxeon I came out?).


----------



## degarb (Nov 29, 2017)

xxo said:


> From Tektite's site: *"1998- First conventional style White LED flashlight, Trek® 2, patented"
> 
> *and* "1998- First White LED PR-base flashlight replacement bulb*"
> 
> ...



World's first, or their first? Too vague to tell? 

I do feel bad for not mentioning Holonyak and Losev, while mentioning the blue inventor. 

Now, Monsanto was the first to mass produce leds. Which explains the futility I feel each time I plant a bare emitter.


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 29, 2017)

My oldest now is a Dorcy AAA that puts out less than 5 lumens. It was my first edc led flashlight, I think I bought it in 203. The oldest one that is still in my family is a Browning 3c multi led that was a rebranded Lightwave IIRC. I know that I bought it in 2003.

We’ve come a long way...


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 29, 2017)

xxo said:


> It says that "*First 0.5W high power LED*" came out in 1998, maybe that was the LED they used?? (before the 1 Watt Luxeon I came out?).



The other products were not called Luxeon. The trademark for Luxeon was filed in August 1999 by Hewlett Packard. From the USPTO, "FIRST USE: 19990700. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 20010500"


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 29, 2017)

degarb said:


> World's first, or their first? Too vague to tell?
> 
> I do feel bad for not mentioning Holonyak and Losev, while mentioning the blue inventor.
> 
> Now, Monsanto was the first to mass produce leds. Which explains the futility I feel each time I plant a bare emitter.



VERY clearly THEIR first. It says so right at the top, and also says production firsts. It is simply wrong.


----------



## degarb (Nov 30, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> VERY clearly THEIR first. It says so right at the top, and also says production firsts. It is simply wrong.



So, has anyone a memory of a pre 1998 white led flashlight? 

You successfully posted pic of your first light. Somehow, I missed the year you bought the light, and estimate of its introduction.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 30, 2017)

degarb said:


> So, has anyone a memory of a pre 1998 white led flashlight?
> 
> You successfully posted pic of your first light. Somehow, I missed the year you bought the light, and estimate of its introduction.



A little mystery is good  .... and the original post just asked what is your oldest LED flashlight, not how old it was 

I did not buy it. It is not a production model.


----------



## degarb (Nov 30, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> A little mystery is good  .... and the original post just asked what is your oldest LED flashlight, not how old it was
> 
> I did not buy it. It is not a production model.



Trust me, I won't insult your youth. I am too old for that. 

So, here is my phone notes after trying to focus some light on the History. My guess is that we need a Japanese member, native, to tell us about the gap between 1994 and the 1998 Trek 2 USA, first white led flashlight. Though I do wonder if some white led squeeze light didn't predate the Trek 2.

Easy to remember, Broad Brush LED milestones :

H. J. Round*(1907) - discover led principles. Marconi Labs

Oleg Losev*(1927) - 1st led. USSR
James R. Biard*(1961) - 1st practical infrared led and patent. Texas Instruments 

Nick Holonyak*(1962) - 1st practical optical led, pioneer in that gave us LEDs we can use. 

Monsanto (1968) - 1st to mass produce LEDs. 

Shuji Nakamura*of*Nichia Corporation*(1993) 1st high brightness Blue led. Got Nobel prize to chagrin of led founders. 

No info yet, as to, year and individual, who was 1st to Phosphorize a low flux blue led. Probably, before 1993, since blue was invented in 1972, and available by 1989 by Cree. 

1st high power led, maybe too vague of adjective. But, my guess Lumileds Luxeon, half then Lux 1, whose year is not in front of me. 99% Certain is 29lpw Lux 1 by 2003. Cannot find earlier year history. Lumileds "about us" page only states 2003 as first year they were "supporting" LEDs. This makes no sense to me, if you read bottom thread link from 2002.

First white flashlight to debut, not firmly established. Most likely in Japan! Need a Japanese member. 

By 1998, Tektite Trek 2, sold by the C Crane Co. A hair over 6 lumen! WOOT WOOT! First white led flashlight sold in USA! https://datafox.com/c-crane-company-inc

The first Luxeon LED flashlight was the*Arc LS, designed in 2001(Wikipedia) What wattage and output? 

(An aside, The concurrent debut of MH flashlights is unclear to me. Did they predate the first led flashlight? Mh history and more: http://edisontechcenter.org/metalhalide.html ) 

HP first yellow led flashlight. Unstated year. Looks like red and yellows in 70s and 80s. Probably squeeze colored led lights go pretty far back. 

Awesome thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?7567-Who-made-the-FIRST-Led-flashlight


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 30, 2017)

degarb said:


> So, has anyone a memory of a pre 1998 white led flashlight?
> 
> You successfully posted pic of your first light. Somehow, I missed the year you bought the light, and estimate of its introduction.




Yes. See post #54 in this thread.

Plastic diving flashlight powered by 3xAA and equipped with two 5mm white LEDs. I don't recall exactly when I purchased it, but I do know I got it while I was in undergrad, probably after my first year. So sometime between 1992-1995.

That was the very first white LED flashlight I'd seen anywhere (and I've been a flashaholic long before LED flashlights of any color came out). Prior to that I didn't even know white LEDs were possible.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 30, 2017)

I used to have an Eveready yellow led small keychain version of their yellow plastic incandescent 4AA Lantern - the keyring was produced in 1997. I do not recall chucking it away, so it's probably still around in an old box somewhere. Very amber output, but quite useful for its age.

Then I still have many ARC flashlights, AA (2003), AAA (oldest one is 2001) and the LS First Run (2001).

CMG infinities light up our Crib scene every Christmas, still going strong after all these years (Infinity 2000, Infinity Ultra 2002)

Anyone remember the ASP Sapphire? Very bright blue light, quite startling. I remember buying one for a friend's leaving do in the late nineties, can this be right? What year did they come out? 2000 or thereabouts?


----------



## degarb (Nov 30, 2017)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Yes. See post #54 in this thread.
> 
> Plastic diving flashlight powered by 3xAA and equipped with two 5mm white LEDs. I don't recall exactly when I purchased it, but I do know I got it while I was in undergrad, probably after my first year. So sometime between 1992-1995.
> 
> That was the very first white LED flashlight I'd seen anywhere (and I've been a flashaholic long before LED flashlights of any color came out). Prior to that I didn't even know white LEDs were possible.



I am guessing made and sold outside of the USA? WjV knows? 


According to Wikipedia it could not be 1992. 93 is possible, according to one article.

Impressed with 93 or 94. Though I never got why anyone would be addicted to short runtime, non wearable lighting. Probably got 1 or 2 incan lights a year, tossed them in the trunk, never, ever worked when I needed them. I wish I had been an incanaholic: maybe I would have known about the lux 1 or hds sooner, like in 2000 or 2001. Really could have saved me money. . http://www.hdssystems.com/Products/Legacy/Action1/ActionLightAIOCV.php


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 30, 2017)

degarb said:


> I am guessing made and sold outside of the USA? WjV knows?
> 
> 
> According to Wikipedia it could not be 1992. 93 is possible, according to one article.
> ...


I bought that white LED light in the USA in La Jolla near San Diego, California.

Before LED lights came out the incan lights I was most impressed with were Underwater Kinetics dive lights. I had several 2xAA and 2xAAA ones, plus a 4xAA and 4xC. The 4C light was very compact (the batteries were in 2x2 formation), and very bright. I still have it and it still works. It's not bright compared to modern LEDs, but still actually manages to throw quite far with its 100 CRI yellowish light.

Those dive lights were all MUCH brighter and more compact than comparable incan maglites.


----------



## MX421 (Nov 30, 2017)

xxo said:


> From Tektite's site: *"1998- First conventional style White LED flashlight, Trek® 2, patented"
> 
> *and* "1998- First White LED PR-base flashlight replacement bulb*"
> 
> ...




One of those tektite lights TrekPro) was my first LED light. Got them for a kayak "stern" light. Still have them and have been considering modding them to be brighter as they are incredibly waterproof. I think i got them around 2008.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 30, 2017)

degarb said:


> The first Luxeon LED flashlight was the*Arc LS, designed in 2001(Wikipedia) What wattage and output?



..... first commercial (productized and sold) Luxeon flashlight.


----------



## degarb (Nov 30, 2017)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I bought that white LED light in the USA in La Jolla near San Diego, California.
> 
> have it and it still works. It's not bright compared to modern LEDs, but still actually manages to throw quite far with its 100 CRI yellowish light.
> 
> Those dive lights were all MUCH brighter and more compact than comparable incan maglites.



Yes, sell crap in the store, and wonder why people lose interest. Always sell the good stuff, alongside the crap, as a test case. But then, cpf would suffer. 

The La Jolla dive light is the missing link. There seems to be a 1993 to 1998 gap in the archeological evidence for white led evolution. California is port from Asia, probably ethnically diverse. It would be interesting if a small run of these dive lights were intended for the USA and from where they came. 

Looks like La Jolla is a great place to vacation. Tourist trap?


----------



## degarb (Nov 30, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> ..... first commercial (productized and sold) Luxeon flashlight.



What emitter was in your first fl that you posted pic?


----------



## ssanasisredna (Nov 30, 2017)

degarb said:


> What emitter was in your first fl that you posted pic?



White Luxeon. They did not call it the Luxeon 1 until the Luxeon 3 was being released.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2017)

Perhaps a LED history thread is in order?


----------



## degarb (Dec 1, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> White Luxeon. They did not call it the Luxeon 1 until the Luxeon 3 was being released.



Almost forgot about the lux3. Late in 2007, I bought a Dorcy headlamp from Sears with a lux 3 emitter, resistor driven much higher than 1 watt. The tint was much better than any of my sickly blueish Lottery tinted lux 1s. At the time, I felt this lux 3 had a warm reddish undertone. But the eye white balances, so in comparison to today's tints, might look blue. 

I probably threw it away, once I got my Browning Nitro rebel 100 in the 1st quarter of 2008. I hated the shallow Dorcy reflector, which could not muster enough lux, long enough, to make the lux3 light of any use to me. I probably converted it to 3aa and added a 3 watt pot dial. But only remember using on one job. Most likely, I attempted to convert it to a Seoul for better efficiency in early 2008. Yet, I still was unhappy with the columnar lux. And recall only one job use for that mod.

Whar sealed it for me was going back to Sears in 2014, and they were selling, in store, pretty much the same led generation flashlights and headlamps as they stocked in 2008. I vowed to never again buy my lights locally. Since the vow, I have only bought one 3 aaa xpg headlamp from Walmart. Since it lacks ar glass, good aluminum reflector, and heatsink, it pales (at same current to the led) next to the 2011 Fenix hp11. Oh, and one 20mm cc xpg s4 flashlight, which would thermally shut down every 1h45 minutes, which was thankfully stolen by either a customer or faithful employee.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Dec 1, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Perhaps a LED history thread is in order?



We are probably just better off updating Wikipedia.

Somewhere in a bin in my house is a sample of what is essentially a Luxeon-1 white, old enough that the PCB it is on says Hewlett-Packard.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 1, 2017)

Of the ones I still have, the Photon Freedom Covert is still the most used and my currently oldest LED Flashlight.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 2, 2017)

I had forgotten, I still have a couple original CMG Infinity lights. They may be even older than that tube light I posted.


----------



## thenikjones (Dec 2, 2017)

Surefire L2 Digital Luminox, or similar name. Not sure if ever seen another reference to it. The L2X is mentioned much more. 

It is OK, nothing special, keep it in the car for emergencies.


----------



## PaladinNO (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm not sure if this counts, considering it's primary is a Xenon-bulb: Streamlight 2C Twin-Task 51010 xenon + UV LEDs from 2008.
Though I don't think it _really_ took off for me until 2014, with the purchase of a Fenix PD35.

I mean, we've had some of those generic 3x AAA things, an Energizer 2 AA headlight and some other rubbish in the family, but none of those were _mine_.
There are two USB-driven LEDs from 2007, but those are not exactly after any EDC-standard.

...

Aha! Here is one that ticks all the boxes: Streamlight Polytac 88853 from 2010. 
C4 LED - 130 Lumen, 2x CR123 / 1x 16650.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002P44SDY/?tag=cpf0b6-20
_Mine are the older, single-mode, 130 Lumen version._

So, 2010 it is for me then.


----------



## xxo (Dec 4, 2017)

My oldest white LED light that I still have:

http://duxcw.com/digest/Reviews/tools/flashlight/pelican/index.html

c.2001? forgot that I still had it. The one I have is OD green and not marked Pelican or L1, but it's the same light.


----------



## Lurveleven (Dec 4, 2017)

Surefire released their first LED products in November 2002, not as complete lights, but as the LED upgrade heads KL1, KL2 and KL3.

For LED flashlight history Henry from HDS has written som interesting documents (the newest from 2003  ):
http://www.hdssystems.com/Articles/PatentLEDFlashlight.pdf
http://www.hdssystems.com/Articles/ActionLightHistory.pdf
http://www.hdssystems.com/Content/Pioneer/


----------



## DaveTheDude (Dec 5, 2017)

My oldest LED is a Fenix P1, bought in 2006. In 2010 I upgraded the emitter to a neutral white XP-G. Now eleven years old, the light still looks looks like a piece of bead-blasted jewelry, and thanks to the upgrade, delivers 200 lumens (count 'em !!!) of creamy white light for about three hours on a single CR123 primary. 

It's a current-regulated, single-level light. As a testament to its continuing utility, on days when it mysteriously disappears from its cradle, I need look no further than my wife's purse.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 5, 2017)

arc aaa, approx 2002 maybe???


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 5, 2017)

Original Inova Microlight green. Circa 2002


----------



## degarb (Dec 5, 2017)

Lurveleven said:


> Surefire released their first LED products in November 2002, not as complete lights, but as the LED upgrade heads KL1, KL2 and KL3.
> 
> For LED flashlight history Henry from HDS has written som interesting documents (the newest from 2003  ):
> http://www.hdssystems.com/Articles/PatentLEDFlashlight.pdf
> ...



I didn't realize HDS were pioneers, until this thread. I love their articles. Certainly, worthy of more research into the current products. But a quick peak, doesn't bring up any head lamps.


----------



## Sean (Dec 5, 2017)

Good to see you posting here this_is_nascar. 

My oldest led flashlight that I still have is an Arc AAA. I also still have a Surefire A2. I may have something older somewhere but I’m not sure. It’s hard to keep track since I’ve sold so many things.


----------



## Johnno (Dec 5, 2017)

For me, probably a toss-up between these three which I still have:

CMG Infinity Ultra (1 AA cell light)
CMG Reactor (2 AA cell light)
Tektite (2 C cell plastic dive light)

These are all circa 2002 and still work just fine. The CMG Reactor uses a Luxeon Star LED and has a very dim puke yellowish snot green tinted LED. Probably the very worst tint as far as LED lights go that I've ever owned. 

Here's a link to a review of the Reactor: https://www.mountainzone.com/html/indnews/2002/html/reactor.html

Man, LED lights have come a looooooong way since then... Especially when comparing the CMG Reactor to my new Emisar D4.


----------



## degarb (Dec 6, 2017)

Johnno said:


> For me, probably a toss-up between these three which I still have:
> 
> CMG Infinity Ultra (1 AA cell light)
> CMG Reactor (2 AA cell light)
> ...





This is hilarious to me, after owning 6 to a dozen lux 1 lights - 2005 to 2008. Well put too. 

The horrible lottery lux1 tint is more comical, since it was state of the art. I have seen many worse tints in Big lots lights, Chinese led knock offs. And, I bet there are plenty of horrible, angry blue and pissed off purple and sickly green tints on shelves today being sold. Lights that evoke emotion, at least. 

Now, a horrible tint thread, where members share their worst tinted lights off, could be funny. Hopefully someday these poor tints will be collector items and museum pieces, like the horrible cars of 1890s and first decade of 20th century.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 7, 2017)

Johnno said:


> For me, probably a toss-up between these three which I still have:
> 
> CMG Infinity Ultra (1 AA cell light)
> CMG Reactor (2 AA cell light)
> ...



I totally forgot the Reactor! I still have two and the 3 cell version( It turned out to be a big disappointment). I liked the 2cell Reactor and can remember using it at work during a power outage. My co-worker at the time was impressed with the output,things have definitely changed! Didn't mind the tint then, at least it wasn't blue.The Reactor was superseded pretty quickly especially in terms of output by other lights if I remember right. Not sure how much faith I should put in my recollection considering I forgot the Reactor to begin with! :thinking:


----------



## bigfoot (Dec 8, 2017)

Probably the oldest lights here are a 9V Pak-Lite or Petzl Tikka. Both still going strong -- guess those 5mm LEDs were built to last!


----------



## edpmis02 (Dec 8, 2017)

Garrity LED Aluminum Flashlight from Target in 2004ish. 

Nichia 5mm running off 3xAAA with a beam profile looking like the moon.

I could use it as an electronic candle since the head could come off and just have an exposed LED. It was too floody for seeing my cat on the patio at night, so I went for more power... Rock River 2xC with a Nichia Jupiter LED with the same "Moon" beam. It died of leaky batteries. Then I think I went to the Lux3 MiniMag -> Lux3 2xD Maglite -> candlepower forums -> Fenix L0D/L2D -> 4Sevens Quarks.... 

The Garrity still works and is fine for very close duties.


----------



## degarb (Dec 9, 2017)

bigfoot said:


> Probably the oldest lights here are a 9V Pak-Lite or Petzl Tikka. Both still going strong -- guess those 5mm LEDs were built to last!



EDP, I love your dates, and mention of the emitter too. I wonder too about your tint recollection. 

I was never impressed enough by any petzl specs, but recall a strong following by 2008,here. I guess 2000 for first led light,they got into it. A very vague history on their website. I am vaguely curious in their early lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Flashlight Dave (Dec 10, 2017)

quangtan said:


> I have a flashlight . It's 20 years old :laughing:


That looks like its from the 1950s.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 10, 2017)

A 555 perhaps? 
555 was a project in the late 1970's to raise funds for use in "raising the bar" of lighting technology.


----------



## Rexlion (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, I actually still have one of those incan/cfl Energizers as well. The tube seemed sooo cool in a handheld flashlight back then. And when the LED came out a year or two later, I had to have it just because it was LED... even though the incan was much, much brighter.

They were well made lights, as shown by the fact that mine still work all these years later.


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 22, 2017)

Well all my angry blue lights are gone, even the Gerber Trio. So the oldest LED light is a B42 HDS. Yes it's had an emitter upgrade to a SSC P4 a while ago, but it still works great, about 80 lumens on high with a sweet neutral color. I have an even older MiniMag that's had a couple of upgrades, currently the NiteIze UG2, but this wasn't originally an LED, even older, an incan from the 80's.


----------



## GuyinWY (Dec 23, 2017)

My oldest is a Fenix E11, which isn’t all that old.


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 23, 2017)

I had a bunch of lights from the early 2000s that I have away or sold. Electrolumens xm3 was my first high power led light. The only thing I have left is my sandwich shoppe bb750ng inside a mininag with a lux iii


----------



## flatline (Dec 24, 2017)

I've still got my mini-mag from 1999-ish with the NiteIze led drop-in. That was probably my first LED flashlight.

--flatline


----------



## mightysparrow (Dec 24, 2017)

JetBeam Mk. 1 "Stealth" version


----------



## surefire7 (Dec 25, 2017)

Another vote for the Fenix P1D. It's still the truck light living in the glove box.


----------



## BloodLust (Dec 25, 2017)

I have some older cheapo LEDs but these are what started me into higher quality LED lights.

2004 Fenix P1D-CE in "brushed natural" finish.
Fenix's 1st CREE light when others were still using Luxeon LEDs. Good tint, quality and size. Quite revolutionary for the time and one of the lights that solidified Fenix as a quality light maker.

2005 Fenix P2D-CE - Their 1st CREE light with tailswitch.

2005 Fenix KM3 knife whe Fenix sold knives too


----------



## wjv (Jan 2, 2018)

Well I put a LED in this one so does it count?






Eveready 1 Cell Vulcanite Baby Flashlight with Walleye Lens Circa ~1914


----------



## degarb (Jan 2, 2018)

wjv said:


> Well I put a LED in this one so does it count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope your Great Grandfather spanks you.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 3, 2018)

my oldest LED light? Believe it or not that would be an official US Government issue black pen with the ball point on one end and an LED at the other. Must be 37 years old.


----------



## Cloudane (Jan 3, 2018)

Took it to work and it's still sat in my drawer there now, a very old LED Lenser (Googling suggests it might be a V1-Power). Takes button cells and has a blue LED in it. Can't remember exactly when I got it - early 2000s I think. Blue and white LEDs were just really starting to appear, at least in the consumer market, far as I recall.


----------



## gsapatka (Jan 4, 2018)

A Mini Mag Lite bought so long ago.


----------



## 1000cri (Jan 6, 2018)

This wasn't my 1st but its the oldest I have now and was my 1st white LED, from 1998. Its made for reading astronomy maps, it has dimmable white and red LEDs. I think the company still makes similar lights. I also have an Arc AAA lost in my house somewhere.


----------



## Colinlim (Jan 7, 2018)

HI,

My old flashlight is Royavac 250 lumens.
what to do with older flashlight? toss it away? but seem like kinda waste.


----------



## 1000cri (Jan 7, 2018)

Colinlim said:


> HI,
> 
> My old flashlight is Royavac 250 lumens.
> what to do with older flashlight? toss it away? but seem like kinda waste.



When i upgrade, if I don't need a backup, I give away my old lights to friends and family. Usually my old lights are better than what they have. The only reason I've had the Skylite so long is its the only red LED I have, and I never needed anything brighter. Now I'm keeping it just because of its age, it turns 20 next week.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2018)

This morning I spotted my little Nebo high-beam 12volt plug port light in a drawer and thought it _might_ be my oldest LED in terms of when it was purchased. But being that I have no idea what year I bought it, will probably never know. 

A Nebo high beam is a little twisty about the size of a CR123 and has at the tail end a 12 volt port male half. It might be good for 10 lumens but I do recall it was very good for spotting dropped stuff inside the car or fixing a flat.


----------



## Gaffle (Jan 11, 2018)

Hands down, good ole 4D MagLite. Nothing fancy, replaced incan with Mag led drop-in years ago. Somewhere in the 90s, don't know for sure. The only EDC that has lasted was my HDS. Went from 2010 to 2017 before finally having a mechanical malfunction. Warranty gave me a new one for 2017, lets see how long this lasts.


----------



## tanakasan (Jan 11, 2018)

My oldest is a 2006 vintage Surefire E2D w/KL4 LED head upgrade. Got it for "on set" use, its rock solid. 100 Lumens!

Robert


----------



## bullinchinashop (Jan 26, 2018)

An old silver 16 LED Coast (LED Lenser) 3xC light


----------



## HaileStorm (Jan 26, 2018)

I believe my first LED powered light is a Romisen RC-i3 1/2AA. It's in one of my drawers at home gathering dust. 

It recently went kaput and I tried reviving it by cleaning and giving it some tlc to no avail... Im thinking it's got something to do with the head. Will probavly take it apart further later when I get home.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 26, 2018)

My first was a rayovac sportsman extreme SELUX2AA3-B. Still have it to this day and it’s still ticking. 80 lumens of sheer walking in the woods joy back then haha


----------



## wankel_8 (Jan 27, 2018)

My very first LED flashlight was an Inova X5, when back then Inova flashlights were built to last forever, there was once I accidentally left it in a pair of pants in the washing machine, and after a full cycle of machine wash and drying in the dryer, it still worked like a charm when I found it, oh, how I missed the good old days, when technology was easy, simple, and honest.


----------



## 1000cri (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's my oldest LED headlamp, Petzl Myo 3, I think I got it in 2000. Xenon focusable main beam 2600K 15-20 lumens, 3 angry blue Nichia LEDs >10,000K probably 2 lumens each. Still has a spare xenon stored in the headband.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 27, 2018)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Either my 70s circa Eveready Captain or Captain Jr. (3D, 2C). The PR6 (incan bulbs) burned out awhile back, so I bought some kind of Niteize led (~50 lumens) and replaced both.



But as far as my oldest LED light (stock/non-modified), it'd be my Duracell Daylite. I bought it from Amazon in Feb 2010. It's rated at 160 lumens on 2 x C batteries. I like it because it looks like their battery.


----------



## vol89 (Jan 27, 2018)

My arc aaa first edition


----------



## majid (Jan 28, 2018)

Surefire L1 Lumamax, circa 2004, with a whopping 20 lumens. I had an E1E with a KL1 LED conversion before that in 2003, but I gave it to my mother.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 28, 2018)

Forgot about my Gerber and CMG Infinity lights that I still have.


----------



## regulator (Jan 28, 2018)

I have a CMG infinity too - doesn’t work but I still have it. I also still have an original first gen Arc AAA that is non functional.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 28, 2018)

regulator said:


> I have a CMG infinity too - doesn’t work but I still have it. I also still have an original first gen Arc AAA that is non functional.



There was a "fix" for CMG Infinitys that failed. IIRC you placed the head bezel down on a solid surface and used a hammer and a flat tip screwdriver striking the edges in four places to fix a contact issue. Not sure this would be related to your CMG's failure but I thought I would put it out there. DISCLAIMER- I have never tried it but remember reading about it on the old original flashlight reviews site(no longer available AFAIK)YMMV.There may be better info in one of the old Infinity threads here if you dig enough.


----------



## Batou00159 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nitecore d10 sp appart from mag lite whitch annot rember how long ago it was purchased


----------



## x-ray (Feb 7, 2018)

CMG Infinity for me, shortly followed by Arc AAA


----------



## elt2jvadam (Feb 8, 2018)

Probably be a toss-up between an Inova X1 and an Inova 24/7. I bought them both when I was in the Navy, probably 2004/5.


----------



## ChibiM (Feb 10, 2018)

Don't think I have a really old one. But the oldest I'm currently using is the solarforce L2i. Others didnt survive long enough.


----------



## sarel.wagner (Feb 12, 2018)

Some of them to hand, the 3D magliet is still ican, the small 2AA had a Nitize tripple conversion:naughty: hehehe
L-R Zebralight floody 4000k, UV and normal single Lithium cell, Streamlight 4AA with multi LEDs, Maglight with tripple conversion, 2cell Lithium emergency light, and 3D Maglight.


----------



## jpfulton (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a Maglite 4D cell flashlight from 2009 with a 750 lumen upgrade (I believe it's TerraLux). I still have it but if there is a more recent upgrade in the 5 - 12k Lumen class, that would be nice to know about.


----------



## Bill.H (Feb 18, 2018)

I think my oldest is my Arc AAA followed by either my Arc LSL or my ElektroLumens Blaster. The AAA and the blaster are still used full time. I put the Arc LS in a drawer only because the 123A cells are so expensive.


----------



## flashfan (Feb 19, 2018)

My oldest was probably the original LRI Photon microlights. I don't remember if it was called the Photon I or Photon 2000 (millennium)--IIRC, only made in momentary on. I still carry the Photon microlights (Freedom models). I also had several Arc AAA lights, and those Trek lights. I had the Trek 7 and the Trek 19. The Trek 19 was such a "wow" light in its day. LOL.


----------



## horizonseeker (Feb 20, 2018)

Photon Micro II, the one that has a "on-off" switch, which was the big change from "Photon Micro I" squeeze-on only light that made me buy it when it came to the market. That is the oldest light I have and (i think...) still have, in a box somewhere. Back then it was my EDC to everywhere and came in handy countless times.

Ah, those were the days.


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Feb 20, 2018)

TK40. It was my first "real" flashlight. Therefore, it will never be sold. I use it very littlel but still love it. I used it about a year ago. Then a week ago, we experienced a power failure for 3 hours. I used it and it was doing just fine, without a charge in the last year. I do unscrew the tailcap partially to prevent parasitic drain.


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 20, 2018)

Found the old Petzl Tikka Plus in the gear box, and swapped out the clear filter for a red one. This thing must be pushing 15 years old. Should be good to go for those nighttime dog walks now!


----------



## xevious (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Mr. LED (Feb 10, 2019)

Nitecore D10 R2 from 2009 or 10. I put it for sale this week, btw.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Feb 10, 2019)

I have original Surefire 3P, 6P, and 9P fashlights buried around here somewhere. So I think we're talking about 20+ years or so. I think I have a flashlight problem.

Oops, I missed the "LED" part of the thread title. Please disregard. Thanks.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 10, 2019)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40089662763/in/dateposted-public/

Two Infinities, both purple/white. An Arc "Limited Edition" AAA, and a Peak Matterhorn.


----------



## biggman15 (Feb 11, 2019)

These are my oldest led lights that still exist.



 

 

 



The first is a modified Mini Maglite. And the second is a blue Photon 3. I don't think they call them that anymore. 
I may be in the market for a new one. This one has a crack in it... 😢


----------



## Dave D (Feb 11, 2019)

Original Surefire 6P with a P60L module.

I know that the 6P was introduced in 1988 but I can't remember when the P60L became available.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 11, 2019)

Still got one of the old gold-tone Radio Shack branded Steamlight Stylus (styli?) that took 3 AAAA’s with the single 5mm LED.


----------



## datiLED (Feb 11, 2019)

My oldest LED light is an Arc LS First Run with a low dome Luxeon. It still works well, and I use it occasionally. I have resisted the urge to modify it, because I enjoy the nostalgia. It has a decent tint, though there is a slight hint of purple. Some would say that I won the tint lottery with this one.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2019)

My oldest was made by LED Lenser called a tri-max that is 3 emitters touting a whopping 12 lumens. That means they had been able to achieve the ginormous amount of 4 whole lumens from the LED 'bulbs'. It runs off 3 N cells. Beam is pretty much purple. That one was why I thought for several years later that bulb'd lights were brighter. In 2015-ish I discovered 300 lumen LED lights and quickly became a flashaholic. 

After that I acquired another tri-max still in the clamshell plastic packaging as part of a collection. They called it 'turbo series' that states 10x the previous model. 

As part of my collection I have a couple of early minimag LED's. One touts a 1 watt system. The other touts 3 watts. The packaging on the 1 watt says it's black while the light is blue.

Also some 1 watt and 3 watt Pentagons and Pelicans fed by 123's. 

My favorite classic in my collection is the nip ARC aaa LS. But that LED Lenser was my first ever LED flashlight. Next was an Energizer Hard Case that was 250 lumens. Goodness gracious, when I saw that thing...man that one changed my world. Next was a Coast HP7 that sits on my wife's nightstand still.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 15, 2019)

I had a few lights, some that I miss

Wanted the county comm cmg and Inova x5, but never got one...

My first fancy light was the elektrolumens xm3 (lux iii) and a Fenix l1p - soon spent the money on a surefire l4 and e1l, and I swapped the heads, running the l4 in tactical warehouse's set up with an rcr123 - I remember the tint on mine was quite green

Then the notecore defender infinity came out, and Crees took over

Forgot I picked up a sandwich and put it inside a minimag (bb750 next gen with a lux iii in twoj bin)


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 15, 2019)

thenikjones said:


> Surefire L2 Digital Luminox, or similar name. Not sure if ever seen another reference to it. The L2X is mentioned much more.
> 
> It is OK, nothing special, keep it in the car for emergencies.


It was amazing when it came out - cracked the 100 lumen barrier and was regulated on high for an HR and low for like 15


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 15, 2019)

My oldest LED flashlight is a little cylindrical keychain light. I forget who made it.

The light is a small black plastic cylinder with a titanium metal sleeve around it. The steel keychain mount comes out the back of the cylinder. Twisting the keychain mount turns the light on and off.

It runs on 3 button cells. The emitter is a single 10mm red LED. The beam pattern is a dim red donut with a dim red box inside.

This light was purchased at either Brookstone or Sharper Image. It's about 30 years old and predates all of the white LED flashlights.

I still have it and it still works.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 15, 2019)

Fireclaw18 said:


> My oldest LED flashlight is a little cylindrical keychain light. I forget who made it....



Tekna ?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Lumens-race&p=5116925&viewfull=1#post5116925


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 15, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Tekna ?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Lumens-race&p=5116925&viewfull=1#post5116925



That's the one! I still have it and it still works. :twothumbs


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 15, 2019)

The oldest LED light I have is my green LRI Photon Mircolight II. Modded to a nichia GS years back. Doesn't work very well anymore but still hangs out on a spare set of keys. Second would probably be a certain mini maglite with the MJLED drop in.


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2019)

A cheap Dorcy AAA (1st gen) is my oldest.. still used daily at work. The forward momentary tailswitch is handy. Must be about 14 years since purchased.


----------



## Dicaeopolis (Feb 16, 2019)

I always used a Surefire 6P incandescent at work because it was pocketable and I upgraded it with a Malkoff module, which I still have in it.I assume this was shortly after Malkoff first started selling them, I can't remember the year. My first full flashlight though would have been the MD2 I bought after liking the drop in so much.


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 16, 2019)

how do you keep track of these things? i have a photons int'l cr2 ion, a brass peak, ra twisty, novatac edc and fenix lod. don't know which one's first, but i'm the original owner from early 2000.

Forgot my rex 2.0


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 17, 2019)

Don't have pics handy, but my oldest uses the drop-in sandwiches from DAT2ZIP. I still have several.


----------



## Climb14er (Feb 17, 2019)

Just posted in the other oldest thread... Surefire L4 Lumamax. The Wall Of Light... flashlight.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Feb 17, 2019)

I think my oldest is Luxogen LR5 lux3. 2005 ish. One mode twisty.


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 24, 2019)

This was my first around I guestimate about 2001. It's a 2-level rear clicky with an ugly purplish beam but it does have nice styling. Uses 2x CR123 batts.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Feb 24, 2019)

SCEMan said:


> This was my first around I guestimate about 2001. It's a 2-level rear clicky with an ugly purplish beam but it does have nice styling. Uses 2x CR123 batts.



I believe that’s a Nuwaii !
I have a Nuwaii I use daily ,single cr123. 
Cool light. East to upgrade. New driver and led it will perform as good as anything today !


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 24, 2019)

Paul6ppca said:


> I believe that’s a Nuwaii !
> I have a Nuwaii I use daily ,single cr123.
> Cool light. East to upgrade. New driver and led it will perform as good as anything today !



Bingo! It is a Nuwaii. I'll have to think about upgrading it.


----------



## shawn a. (Mar 2, 2019)

My oldest led light is an EternaLight, but I cannot seem to figure out how to post a photo of it. 
It’s a flat rectangle with 4 leds and uses 3 AA batteries.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 2, 2019)

One of my oldest uses a sandwich from DAT2ZIP. If gets used everyday and is still the nicest beam I've ever seen in an LED flashlight.


----------



## Nichia! (Mar 2, 2019)

Surefire Lumamax LX2


----------



## Ccargo (Mar 4, 2019)

Well mine is a K2 stunner wife got it for me for christmas...yes 
2004 got it...swapped out the pwercells recommended by wayne...those were amazing...but cant last forever...by todays stds its not that bright but it is my bad boy
this is my first post of anything...hope to have some fun and hope to solve some issues that have haunted me for awhile on leds

thanks for the opp to. Post
clutch


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 5, 2019)

Welcome! You should be able to find some answers here.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 5, 2019)

shawn a. said:


> My oldest led light is an EternaLight, but I cannot seem to figure out how to post a photo of it.
> It’s a flat rectangle with 4 leds and uses 3 AA batteries.



Haven't seen the EternaLight mentioned for a long time! The EternaLight was a big deal early on before high power LEDs took over. Always meant to get one but never pulled the trigger. An EternaLight with Yuji warm LEDs would be appealing to me even now.


----------



## luxlunatic (Apr 22, 2021)

Vintage light for a vintage thread!
This old keychain light has been mentioned but I thought I would mention it again with some pics.
The Tekna Nighteye was my first LED light that I bought from Brookstone in 1990. I believe I went through 3 of these, losing 2, and this is my last surviving specimen that still operates.
It proudly sports a 10mm red LED that puts out a whooping 2-ish lumens (which was not so bad at the time for an LED) and an atrocious beam (the pics below are being very generous to the beam output and quality), twisty operation and a titanium battery tube that holds 2x LR44 batteries. 
Way back, I thought about trying to pull the LED and sanding the dome of it to lose the "ringy" beam and add to the flood but did not get around to it.
I loved this light, enough so to replace it twice! I thought it was 007 level tech at the time!
It wasn't another 12 years or so that I finally procured a proper LED light (sporting actual white light!) in the form of a Arc, LSH-P, and down the custom rabbit hole I went...


----------



## turbodog (Apr 22, 2021)

ZMZ67 said:


> Haven't seen the EternaLight mentioned for a long time! The EternaLight was a big deal early on before high power LEDs took over. Always meant to get one but never pulled the trigger. An EternaLight with Yuji warm LEDs would be appealing to me even now.



They are still available. Given how unique they are, I bought 2 a couple of years ago to keep around. The adjustable strobe is useful for stopping motion to inspect chains/sprockets and other moving parts.


----------



## vol89 (Apr 22, 2021)

My oldest is an Arc AAA non premium 1st addition. I still carry a 2nd edition ARC AAA every day, clipped to a Leatherman ps4. A killer combo. I also carry a new preon as the primary light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 24, 2021)

My first: PD22 200 lumen - a gift.


----------



## josekym (Apr 24, 2021)

From 2009: Mini-Maglite 2AA converted with NiteIze LED Upgrade and tail clicky. Still in service.
From 2010: Fenix LD12 Gen 1. Still in service.


----------



## Vemice (Apr 24, 2021)

Up until 5-6 years ago, all I had was Maglite Incans until I started the ride with this lil' guy. The Ti3. It has been through a lot including having an alkaline puke in it. Cleaned it up and still using it. I have had several of the V2 versions but this is, by far, my favorite.


----------



## etc (Apr 27, 2021)

Lurveleven said:


> My first was an Elektrolumens Tri Star Phazer bought in 2004:
> http://elektrolumens.com/Tri_Star_Phazer/Tri-Star-Phazer.html
> 
> 216 lumens but I believe that was lumens at the emitters and not out the front. Still have it and it still works, but I think the tint has shifted a bit, noticed it already after a couple of years, it had a quite purple tint when I got, now it pretty tintless. You still can go to the store and buy LED lights that perform worse than this 13 years later!
> ...



what a blast from the past. Elektrolumens was big at one point, even defined the hobby before Malkoff got on the scene.


----------



## Jash (May 1, 2021)

Four Sevens Quark 2AA and Fenix TK-40. I have an original Maglite LED bulb from whenever they first came out, but I don’t think it counts as you can still use it with an incandescent bulb if you’ve got one. That would be my oldest LED emitter.


----------



## Paul6ppca (May 2, 2021)

I still use my Electrolumins 3D blaster every nite to walk the dog. Three ,10,000 mah rechargeable cells and an xml emitter works very well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambob (May 16, 2021)

My 2nd gen Dorcey 1xAAA, got It as a gift maybe 15 years ago my first pocket EDC light, still works.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (May 16, 2021)

The oldest LED light that I still own is now a Convoy S2. Not S2+, S2. XM-L2 4C 4500-ish K, Biscotti firmware (originally 3/5), 7135x8.






I'm not overly attached to most of my lights, so I had older ones than this but I gave them all away. This one, though? Nuh uh. It has a _lot_ of sentimental value. Still use it all the time, in fact it's my bedside light now that the novelty of an S2+ with TIR has worn off a bit.


----------



## Owen (May 17, 2021)

The one(or one just like it, anyway) that started it all, a very long time, and many thousands of dollars, ago:


----------

